# Fred Jumping



## western walking horse (Nov 27, 2009)

the horse looks committed to what he is doing which is good.


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

you two are a great pair, i stalk you on RR  and you have made great progress
keep it up


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Hehe thanks =D 
Yea wow i should post pics from when i first got him and now on RR its like wow =D 
Just everything about him has improved haha


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

yup defently !! 
hes got some nice scope!!
and energy.. LOL


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

helllo fellow RR!!

mwhahaha

go fred he is awesome!
such a cool dude and has an awesome jump


----------



## Super Sam (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Fellow riding-roomer  I realy love Fred he looks so kind and has a great jump! MINE mwahaha lol


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

fred looks lovely - hes got such a nice style and scope!!!!! Definitely commited!!!


----------



## Paiges Golden Ticket (Nov 30, 2009)

woohoo Go Fredddd!! RR reunited  except not on RR LOL!

I looove fred.. hes deffinately commited and loves his job. well done!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I love his name, I love his look! He appears to enjoy it for sure!


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

Great use of his head and neck and round through his body. And never mind about the release, better to have more than too tight.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Awww yea he is the sweetest horse =D Haha yus!!!!!! he has a RR fanclub  What a cool kid


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

He looks great 
How does he know not to jump out of the ring?


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

I gues its just like not jumping out of a paddock... He sure could if he wants to but i suppose he just enjoys what he is doing =D


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's got a nice jump for sure  He's gorgeous!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovely horse! You can really see his scope and tight knees in the first picture. My only major critique is that he looks flat over some of the fences in the riding photos. It looks to me like he came in too fast and just powerhoused himself over it rather than coming in from a nice bouncy canter and rounding over.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he is cute! I agree with JDI about him looking flat but those knees are way nice!!

what is RR?


----------



## amburrito (Nov 30, 2009)

Fred's cute. Ellie wants his babies


----------



## amburrito (Nov 30, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> what is RR?


Riding Room - Forums


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^thanks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope this is to be my lil mare someday, I have only jumper once and it was not even 18'' and she went like 3 feet over it. She has jumped a 4ft arena wall! I am going to free jump her in this next month so I will post pics!


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Lovely horse! You can really see his scope and tight knees in the first picture. My only major critique is that he looks flat over some of the fences in the riding photos. It looks to me like he came in too fast and just powerhoused himself over it rather than coming in from a nice bouncy canter and rounding over.


 Haha yea well the pic of him jumping the spread with X bar at front he was being silly and Trying to tank into it and when i asked him to come back and listen he thrw a tantrum and trotted sideway into it haha. Being a Ex hurdler he used to be really bad when i was riding him for just charging into jumps and jumping flat. He is getting heaps better now =D I will get some pics one day =D


----------

